# dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?!



## nosgolf (Jun 1, 2001)

I hear from friends in cali that the dahlbach car put down only 528whp at the ubergolf challenge......can anyone verify?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nosgolf)*

it can put out way more than that as far as I know


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (REDMK2GTI)*

I heard it broke a dyno at ~650 and they weren't done with the run.. That would means it would be higher than that


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (MunKyBoy)*

AT what kind of boost levels?? Werd is that it can hold some pretty high boost. 
Also the current Eurotuner with the Golf on the cover says its capable of around 800hp.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_AT what kind of boost levels?? Werd is that it can hold some pretty high boost. 
Also the current Eurotuner with the Golf on the cover says its capable of around 800hp.

If you read again....it said 1200hp.
All this Talk about the DHalback golf is over rated is Bull**** in my eyes.The thing wraps time and that is not a joke.About dynoing at 582bhp or whatever....i call bullshi on that one guy.


----------



## nosgolf (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Wizard-of-OD)*

I asked if anyone could verify not if you love dahlbach!


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nosgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nosgolf* »_I asked if anyone could verify not if you love dahlbach!









Hahaha. Their car didnt perform well on the strip there, i wouldnt be surprised at all if those #'s were accurate.


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*

http://www.eurotechniks.com/fo...=8066


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nosgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nosgolf* »_I hear from friends in cali that the dahlbach car put down only 528whp at the ubergolf challenge......can anyone verify?

http://www.eurotechniks.com/fo...=8066
it ran 14.4 in the 1/4, which is pathetic in the extreme. It's funny how these giant myths build up around cars. I laughed my ass off when I saw the 1200HP claim in Eurotuner.
578WHP is nothing to sneeze at, but it's a hell of a long way from 800HP. The 1320 performance is bizarre. even with "only" 578whp and figuring @3000lbs it should go 12s or better. 
Hell, there are guys with MKiV Golf's w/stock turbos going damn near 12s


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (bobqzzi)*

http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...5.jpg
According to this picture from there site. The car doesnt weigh in it 3000lbs but rather 2006lbs.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...5.jpg
According to this picture from there site. The car doesnt weigh in it 3000lbs but rather 2006lbs. 

Wow! how is it possible to have a 2000lb car with 578hp go 14.4?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*

i jsut want to say the dahlback car isnt a vw.
it has an audi engine as its base block, and thats about the ONLY similarity to vw in it.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nosgolf)*

Hey nosgolf, why didn't you head down with your car? I've heard stories but I'd like to know from the source.


----------



## ErosNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (speed51133!)*

Hmmmm and what is an audi engine BTW?


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (bobqzzi)*

Last time i saw it here in sweden it made a 10.8sek with "low" boost.
then he turned it up to 45psi =D
Got the "good" starting lane and the car made a crazy start and after 100ft it broke something in the gearbox or a drive shaft .

Its a 10 sek car so dont flame it ..but a 14.4 suck







.
BUT it dont have 1200hp .
Ive seen the same setup at other dahlbacks RS2 audi´s make aprox 7000whp/4wd


----------



## teknik (Dec 30, 2002)

well last time it ran in the US it was in the 12's if I remeber correctly, and it was spinning the entire track...
Dahlback was quoted as saying "like ice on the track"
you can talk all the smack you want on that car, but until you see it, and here it run I suggest you hold your tounge cause you just dont know.










_Modified by teknik at 4:27 AM 6-4-2004_


----------



## teknik (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (ErosNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErosNJ* »_Hmmmm and what is an audi engine BTW?










well that particular one is a VW 16v with one extra cylinder....


----------



## Ottar. L (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (teknik)*

his best 1/4 in sweden he made 216km/h, dont know what its in mph(130-140?)
That means he`s got 600-700hp
Its a vw motorsport chassi with chromemoly rollcage and front.
Audi engine and gearboks.
Mostly vw, audi and parts he made himself.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Ottar. L)*

On the dahlback page, he made 527.8 kw, but on the dyno chart, he lost traction at 5800 rpms, where it is supposed to rev to 7800.
her are the dynos


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (IwannaGTI)*

What a load of crap. My car made 577whp at 5900 rpm and wasnt slipping one bit, and remember i have only 2 wheels putting that power down. All Dahlback is good for is making up excuses, if i needed an excuse in a rush i would definitely give them a call. I can take shots at these guys all day haha, because when it comes time to perform they always manage to fail and come up with some excuse. Lets hear it for the Dahlback cheerleaders on the vortex though, they do give it their best shot.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (IwannaGTI)*

dont forget
in europe we measure CRANK hp
NOT wheel hp
;-)


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (The Green)*

im with justin on this one...dahlback is pretty over-rated at this point. i mean..they have performed with other cars and such but..i dunno..i get less impressed each time i see em


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_dont forget
in europe we measure CRANK hp
NOT wheel hp
;-)

Which would make the wheel slip excuse even that much more pathetic.


----------



## nosgolf (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nosgolf)*

I entered but didn't receive an invitation to attend.......I even updated my turbo, injectors, and pump for it! I guess they don't like me; meh!


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nosgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nosgolf* »_I entered but didn't receive an invitation to attend.......I even updated my turbo, injectors, and pump for it! I guess they don't like me; meh!









That's pretty lame of them...
Considering how well you did in the last comp, I'm really suprised that they didn't give you a call. There has got to be some reason. Come on! Spill the beans!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_On the dahlback page, he made 527.8 kw, but on the dyno chart, he lost traction at 5800 rpms, where it is supposed to rev to 7800.
her are the dynos

















Finally somebody mentioned this.I cant believe people are actually debating this.The Black Bullet is just that....a Bullet.Stories,Video's all over Kazaa,spy movies,all sorts of bull**** proove the car is fast.
HE had the wrong gearing for US and wasnt getting traction.That Dyno run is bull****. 
If my car revved to 9Grand and something was wrong at 6000rpm's does that mean my car is making its max power at 6000 rpm's?
Use some common sense people.Its insane and yes all it is an Audi S1 in a Golf 4 frame.Simple.....
14.4 s?When was the last time you heard an S1 do that time?


----------



## UndergroundVWparts (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Wizard-of-OD)*

I don't care about the dyno numbers or the way the car looks or any of it, if i'm going to blow over $500,000.00 on a car it's not going to be a MK4 golf with who care what under the hood or body.
Chip in a few more bucks and buy the Enzo, already proven and will pick up the honey's.
And in 5 years you won't have a worn out MK4 golf worth 30,000, you'll still have an Enzo worth $500,000.00


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (UndergroundVWparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UndergroundVWparts* »_I don't care about the dyno numbers or the way the car looks or any of it, if i'm going to blow over $500,000.00 on a car it's not going to be a MK4 golf with who care what under the hood or body.
Chip in a few more bucks and buy the Enzo, already proven and will pick up the honey's.
And in 5 years you won't have a worn out MK4 golf worth 30,000, you'll still have an Enzo worth $500,000.00

SO FUNNY!!!!!!!
HAHAHAHA, I really sure they are worreid about the resale. 
If your spending $500,000.00 on a MK4 you do WHAT YOU WANT, not WHAT OTHER PEOPLE WANT. WHY THE F- WOULD I GO TO A DEALERSHIP AND JUST POINT, "I'LL TAKE THAT M-5." ?
Boy, you did a great job building that 2005 Z06 Vette from the ground up. People have money, lots and lots and lots of money. This is pocket change for alot of people in Europe, hell, this is pocket change for people in Scottsdale, AZ. There's a small shoe store in town that sells high heels for 1.million dollars. Guess what? People buy them. 
PUT 8 TURBOS ON THAT RED 60's VETTE, PUT A SMALL BLOCK IN A WABBIT, MAKE THAT DUAL VR6 TWIN TURBO IN S. AFRICA. ROCK-ON! 
As far as WHP I've seen 900 in all my time on the Matrix. There has to be a large threshold of error putting out those #'s on a chassis dyno, I'd like to see #'s on an engine dyno.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (The A1 and A2 German)*

i was just posting what was on the website, im not being bias, some people just had no idea at first. honestly, cool car, but not worth it imo


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Finally somebody mentioned this.I cant believe people are actually debating this.The Black Bullet is just that....a Bullet.Stories,Video's all over Kazaa,spy movies,all sorts of bull**** proove the car is fast.
HE had the wrong gearing for US and wasnt getting traction.That Dyno run is bull****. 
If my car revved to 9Grand and something was wrong at 6000rpm's does that mean my car is making its max power at 6000 rpm's?
Use some common sense people.Its insane and yes all it is an Audi S1 in a Golf 4 frame.Simple.....
14.4 s?When was the last time you heard an S1 do that time?









As you pull your head out of Dahlback's ass you will realize that this car is HIGHLY overrated. Videos, spy movies? haha man , if that isnt proof that a car is fast i dont know what is.







The car managed to pull 119mph in the 14.4 run, so obviously the gearing wasnt all that bad, not nearly as bad as the sorry excuse of a driver that must have been behind the wheel of that car. Golf 4 frame hahaha. Right.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*

Did he ship the car to the states just to race it and if why??? did he feel the need to prove somethin,just seems a bit odd to take your car to the state to race and then say gearing aint right


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
As you pull your head out of Dahlback's ass you will realize that this car is HIGHLY overrated. Videos, spy movies? haha man , if that isnt proof that a car is fast i dont know what is.







The car managed to pull 119mph in the 14.4 run, so obviously the gearing wasnt all that bad, not nearly as bad as the sorry excuse of a driver that must have been behind the wheel of that car. Golf 4 frame hahaha. Right.























As i pull my head out of dhalb...blah blah blah.What are you? 5?
The driver sucked,end of story.BEcause the car came to US and didnt prove itself doesnt mean it has not proven itself in Europe(where it has).
The car is quick..end of story.14.4....i bet Hans was just playing around with you showing that he had "NOTHING TO PROOVE"


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (ErosNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErosNJ* »_Hmmmm and what is an audi engine BTW?









Everyone who drives a 1.8t or 30v V6 is using an Audi Engine *A4 & B5*. Meanwhile the 3.2L TT is using a VW Engine from are beloved R32's.


----------



## theKid (Nov 26, 2003)

wow 14.4?
I read the article and was impressed but 14.4?
I don't care if your geared to only go 200 mph - 300 mph with that many horsies they should have produced batter than a 14.4.
how far off could you really be?
oh and a 1986 Porsche 944 turbo (my car but BONE stock)
with 217 crank hp
and weighing almost 1000 lbs more (3000 lbs)
pulls a 14.4 from the factory.
just a tid bit to compare.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
As i pull my head out of dhalb...blah blah blah.What are you? 5?
The driver sucked,end of story.BEcause the car came to US and didnt prove itself doesnt mean it has not proven itself in Europe(where it has).
The car is quick..end of story.14.4....i bet Hans was just playing around with you showing that he had "NOTHING TO PROOVE"

Yea i bet thats what it was.








No im not five, but if you were any more on Dahlbacks nuts, i bet they'd blow a load.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
Yea i bet thats what it was.








No im not five, but if you were any more on Dahlbacks nuts, i bet they'd blow a load. 

Stupse...
what a child.Because i state my opinion you automatically associate it with ass kissing.Half of the guys on this forum have never even seen the car perform in Europe.
but whatever.....go spend your $500,000 elsewhere
I dont with this Thread.Everyone always hating on the car because it didnt live up to "their standards"


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Wizard-of-OD)*

some correction 500 000 skr not$$
1skr = 7.8$
833 engine hp is the max power it has prowen on a real dyno .
600 hp is the amount of power he uses on the quarter mile


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (foffa2002)*

14.4 sux...regardless...end of story


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (vdubspeed)*

so if a car can make 50 10sek quartermile race and one 14.4 its a crappy car ???








the problem with vortex is that its here all the myths are being made that give companies like EIP,ATP , Dalhback problems .


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_so if a car can make 50 10sek quartermile race and one 14.4 its a crappy car ???









I don't know if you were referring to my previous post. I NEVER said Dahlbacks car sucked. I said 14.4 sux. Dahlbacks car is crazy but it's over the top for me. I like cars that I might actually make. Hopefully they have a better driver or something.
Again 14.4 sux...regardless


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (vdubspeed)*

dahlback is old news, 8 turbo ls1 will smoke its azz.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (v5turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v5turbo* »_Ive seen the same setup at other dahlbacks RS2 audi´s make aprox 7000whp/4wd

wow!! 7000 !!!!
*seven thousand*















.


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! ([email protected])*

i'm new on the fi forum, but as i see it, if you think that his car is overrated build your own and race him on his turf and on yours. i mean the car is fast regardless of 1/4 mile times. there just seems to be alot of anger and jealousy going on here


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (2LMONSTER)*

I have a great Idea lets judge a car not built for the 1/4 mile on it 1/4 mile performance .... i swear you are all idiots


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_I have a great Idea lets judge a car not built for the 1/4 mile on it 1/4 mile performance .... i swear you are all idiots









no sh*t.. Obviously no one knows FIRST HAND knowledge about anything on the car, yet there are nutswingers and haters gallor.. Grow up you guys.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_I have a great Idea lets judge a car not built for the 1/4 mile on it 1/4 mile performance .... i swear you are all idiots









Are F1 and Nascar cars built for 1/4 mile? No, but when they were tested in the 1/4 mile they turned out great results. I dont remember for sure, but i believe they were both at least in the 10's, the F1 being faster of course. So where is your point? In the sh!tter, like Dahlbacks reputation in my opinion.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*

For all the people saying that this is a road racing car and whatever. Keep this in mind: Quoted from BillyT
"Two days after the Uber Golf, the brought the car back out to Willow to run the Eurotuner GP. Unfotunatley for Hans, there was a real race car there, the Stasis Engineering N/A 2.8 V6 A4. From what we could tell, knowing that the Stasis car was running 1:28s, the Dahlback car was at least 4 seconds slower on the only two hot laps he made that day... "
So, the car got handled on both the drag strip and the on the road course. Stasis *N/A* 2.8 V6 A4 Racecar. Owned!
There is no hating going on here, these are all facts, this car is so overrate. Keep cheerleading, as the car continues to not live up to its expectations.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*

I will never get the american fasination with the 1/4 mile , ok food for thought , 1) have you seen the feckin size of the turbo, 2) what do you think the spoolup on that is , and as far as tunning would you consider it a low rpm or high rpm car? (my guess is high) , both of the cars you mentions are NA dalhback is FI different things on the track,
also how many 600=hp awd cars have you driven what were your time slips ? hmmmm


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_For all the people saying that this is a road racing car and whatever. ....
So, the car got handled on both the drag strip and the on the road course. Stasis *N/A* 2.8 V6 A4 Racecar. Owned!
There is no hating going on here, these are all facts, this car is so overrate. Keep cheerleading, as the car continues to not live up to its expectations.

umm home feld advantge anyone


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_I will never get the american fasination with the 1/4 mile , ok food for thought , 1) have you seen the feckin size of the turbo, 2) what do you think the spoolup on that is , and as far as tunning would you consider it a low rpm or high rpm car? (my guess is high) , both of the cars you mentions are NA dalhback is FI different things on the track,
also how many 600=hp awd cars have you driven what were your time slips ? hmmmm 

How bout, EVEN HARDER, ive driven a 600+ hp FWD car down the track, and my time was [email protected] on multiple passes. My turbo is Realllly big too, what was your point with that comment. Of course it's a high RPM car, which is ideal for drag racing. Your points are weak.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_
umm home feld advantge anyone


Stasis Car 250+hp give or take a few. Dahlback 587Whp.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*

even harder what? are you saying you are running the same size turbo as him? what size is yours ? i bet its a t4 with a .63 am i close . Why are you a hater , not for nutin what exactly are you proving through the internet? we all know that vr turbos are very nice and capable of fast times , and dalhbacks car is one of a kind , i am shure his times will get beter , man find some cess


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_even harder what? are you saying you are running the same size turbo as him? what size is yours ? i bet its a t4 with a .63 am i close . Why are you a hater , not for nutin what exactly are you proving through the internet? we all know that vr turbos are very nice and capable of fast times , and dalhbacks car is one of a kind , i am shure his times will get beter , man find some cess 

Harder to drive a FWD drive car down the strip and pull a good time. A T4 with a .63 ar huh? You are really close, i actually pulled off my T72, and replaced it with a GT42R with a 1.02 ar. Real close. Im not a hater, and im not comparing my car to theirs. the car is sick, no doubt about it, it's nice work. Problem is it doesnt perform up to the claims. Im trying to prove that your initial babble was just that, babble. My points are valid, and the vortex is full of nutswinging people who love dahlback because of hype. Anyone with a decent head on their shoulders can build a car that will out perform that car in every aspect for way less than they put into that car. The car is overrated, plain and simple.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*

dude call dalback and set it up


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_dude call dalback and set it up
















Like i said, im not comparing my car to Dahlbacks. Their car is in a different league. But i wouldnt hesitate to destroy it on the dragstrip.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*

ding ding ding...end of round 1...


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (vdubspeed)*


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (vdubspeed)*

That's wassup. Remember, hate is like love, it must be spread.
Also, T4's dont have .63 housings


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (killa)*

my bad , what do you know bout the saab turbo sizes?


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (EvilVento2.oT)*

dahlback car looks quick here








http://www.5vturbo.co.uk/media...h.avi
Oh and if u wanna see under the hood and under the car watch thisn vid








http://www.5vturbo.co.uk/media...e.avi


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Mrveedubuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrveedubuk* »_dahlback car looks quick here








http://www.5vturbo.co.uk/media...h.avi


Any info on that Yellow Audi?? Im guessing 5cycl 2.2L motor??


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

probably got an RS2 engine in it


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_
Any info on that Yellow Audi?? Im guessing 5cycl 2.2L motor??

that car is a group b rally from the 80's. here are the factory specs on it.
2.1L 5 cyl quattro
320 bhp/243 lb/ft
0-60 4.7sec
kkk k27 turbo w/ 17 psi.
top speed 157mph
and the yellow one has been upgraded a little it just looks like the driver is a bit of an amatuer


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (2LMONSTER)*

ok this is VW's largest enthusiest based discussion forums site.
where the hell is dahlback...
Hans!? you need to come save yourself.
people have questions that need answers... where are you?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_ok this is VW's largest enthusiest based discussion forums site.
where the hell is dahlback...
Hans!? you need to come save yourself.
people have questions that need answers... where are you?

Honestly, who cares? Anyone who would pay the ridiculous prices they charge for their parts is a moron. He isnt here, because he doesnt care, all the nutswingers should open their eyes and realize crap when they see it.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*

hmmm i guess internet sarcasm doesnt go over well... lol
it was sarcasm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i still have tons of respect for that car... lots of work pu into it.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
Honestly, who cares? Anyone who would pay the ridiculous prices they charge for their parts is a moron. He isnt here, because he doesnt care, all the nutswingers should open their eyes and realize crap when they see it. 

He isn't here because he doesn't care... this I agree with you on... but it stops there...
dahlback car = cool, lots of work, pretty quick, definatley original, not how I would spend 500K dolars... but then again it's not my money, it's his...
If you don't like the car... cry...
If you don't like people making fun of you because you like the car\ are tarzan... cry...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_my bad , what do you know bout the saab turbo sizes?

They're T3's, T3's do come with a .36, .48, .63 and .82 housings, The Euro T4's come with a T4 flange but they're still considered T4's, is that all you wanted to know?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
They're T3's, T3's do come with a .36, .48, .63 and .82 housings, The Euro T4's come with a T4 flange but they're still considered T4's, is that all you wanted to know?

Killem Killa


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

The car puts on a good show, but it is not that fast. I've seen it in flesh on numerouse occations here in Norway. All hype.
Everytime there are other fast cars on the track he pulls off
I've mentioned in a previouse post that got deleted, in a not so diplomatic fashion, that the man with the wooden shoes got a big mouth. Result of that was that the post was deleted and I got a PM on another forum from Dählback's Norwegian agent to call Hans


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

i wonder what eurotuner is going to do now that we know its all bull****?
or is it? that mag in my mind just lost all it`s credibility to me if i dont see some videos of that thing pulling 800whp
as for the shop, they did what they set out to do anyway everyone knows them now, but if its not true there are gonna be some seriously angry people out there


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

euro tuner hahaha the most trash u can read in the planet i dont even know why that thing is still alive


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

have they done this sort of thing b4?
just wondering why you think they are trash? there have been some neat cars over the last couple times i got the mag
still saying 1,200hp and eluding to 8sec quarter miles in the article isnt excactly great jurnalistic ethics.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

TTT


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

that magasin is trash if u want a real mag with real tech stuff check out drag very good articles.


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

im going to norway for the gatebil show, ill acost him there


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LagunaSecaBlueMK3* »_i wonder what eurotuner is going to do now that we know its all bull****?
or is it? that mag in my mind just lost all it`s credibility to me if i dont see some videos of that thing pulling 800whp

Eurotuner is garbage... I know of at least 2-3 cars that they have featured that aren't even running\driving\had to be towed to and from the shoot.


----------



## LanEvo8 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

I could think of 100 better things to spend half a million dollars on than 14 second Mk4's







. I'll stick to blackjack and hookers.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

If dahlbacks car and parts were so amazing, how come no one knows of any cars in the US or in Europe who really use his parts. Have you ever looked at his site? Theres kits on there going upwards of 500hp for about every audi you can think of and some VWs, but yet where are all these people who havent bought or even seen a car with his stuff? I just think dahlback is a rich guy who has a "business", which is really just a car hobby, but yet fails to sell anything at all.
Isnt there some US based company who is supposed to be selling his stuff? Wasnt this supposed to happen once or twice already? I just think the whole thing is BS even though the car is nice, I dont believe the power is anything over 600whp.


----------



## wptrx7 (Dec 20, 2002)

just because you don't see it on the vortex it doesn't mean someone is not using his products. nuff said don't want to get in a internet debate war cause its retarded.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_Isnt there some US based company who is supposed to be selling his stuff? Wasnt this supposed to happen once or twice already? I just think the whole thing is BS even though the car is nice, I dont believe the power is anything over 600whp.

New Dimensions here on the west coast is a Dahlback racing distributer, my buddy has been to their shop... said there were cars lined up around the place, every lift was full, and there were cars inside under the lifts for over night storage... he is a very busy man


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (SleepyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SleepyTT* »_
Everyone who drives a 1.8t or 30v V6 is using an Audi Engine *A4 & B5*. Meanwhile the 3.2L TT is using a VW Engine from are beloved R32's.

True, but this engine is from a time period when VW and Audi were more seperate. As for as know VW never put a 5cyc 20v turbo in any car stock.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Nrcabby)*

You all know what these pics are form Enjoy.









































































































_Modified by REPOMAN at 9:52 PM 6-7-2004_


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (REPOMAN)*

How come no Dahlback on the board???


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Nrcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nrcabby* »_
True, but this engine is from a time period when VW and Audi were more seperate. As for as know VW never put a 5cyc 20v turbo in any car stock.

Well, Audi did, not VW though. I'm not trying to defend dahlback or anything, but I gotta say most of you guys are being pretty harsh. It's not just the fact that he spent all that money and only makes X amount of power, but simply that someone had the balls to make an S1 pikes peak car out of SPARE PARTS and put it all in the shell of a Golf. As far as I'm concerned, the car is a work of art. Just the fabrication alone is amazing. Whether he has made 1000hp or not is nothing I can determine - we only know he didn't make it anytime recently. I think that engine is capable of making 1000hp+...but that's not to say it has or will.
Can you guys imagine what some of those parts cost? I'm sure the IMSA transmission cost as much or more than most of us make in a year. From a historical and nostalgic standpoint, those cars were amazing. Unfortunately I think some of the things that plagued the original S1 cars are also an issue with this car. Nonetheless, I have the utmost respect for the craftsmanship it took to build this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_If dahlbacks car and parts were so amazing, how come no one knows of any cars in the US or in Europe who really use his parts. Have you ever looked at his site? Theres kits on there going upwards of 500hp for about every audi you can think of and some VWs, but yet where are all these people who havent bought or even seen a car with his stuff? I just think dahlback is a rich guy who has a "business", which is really just a car hobby, but yet fails to sell anything at all.
Isnt there some US based company who is supposed to be selling his stuff? Wasnt this supposed to happen once or twice already? I just think the whole thing is BS even though the car is nice, I dont believe the power is anything over 600whp.

a lot of us euro boys steer clear of the tex, i havent seen much Dahlback stuff here in the UK but on the same note i dont see much JD engineering stuff either.
Tim


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nosgolf)*

I can't remember the last time I saw a dyno take a checkered flag, stand on the podium, get sprayed with champagne and showered with kisses from 'barely-legal' plastic-surgery-enhanced tanning booth queens


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_New Dimensions here on the west coast is a Dahlback racing distributer, my buddy has been to their shop... said there were cars lined up around the place, every lift was full, and there were cars inside under the lifts for over night storage... he is a very busy man

Were they installing Dahlback Blow-off-Valves?








Tell us a little more. I've never heard of anyone in the US/Canada running full Dahlback turbo kits or something to that scale.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_
Were they installing Dahlback Blow-off-Valves?








Tell us a little more. I've never heard of anyone in the US/Canada running full Dahlback turbo kits or something to that scale. 

Last week at the ND show, Dahlback was there with one of their Audi's with one of their big turbo kits on it... didn't look too closely as I wasn't too interested


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

TJM motor sport here in NH is the east coast dalhback disb, they have a sick all road !!!


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*

Most of the Dahlbäck parts are actually MTM designed and manufactured parts. For the kits for over 420 hp on the 1,8T, he uses his own stuff.


----------



## Peltz (May 7, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (1.8t_Steve)*

All the drivers,driving on the Ruudskogen event are amatures, it's one of the larger streetmeets in Norway, where some of the streetcars allowed to test the car on the raceway..


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

i can wait to go to the next show at ruudskogen


----------



## Peltz (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Mrveedubuk)*

Huh..would have been fun to be there, see some of the cars. Heard there was comming some relative heavy rebuild cars.. But, don't know if I'll be nearby finished with mine, so...


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_The car puts on a good show, but it is not that fast. I've seen it in flesh on numerouse occations here in Norway. All hype.
Everytime there are other fast cars on the track he pulls off


That's just about exactly the impression I got from seeing him, and competing against the man this past week.
Seeing as how I was in the Uber Golf Challenge with the guy, let me set some things straight. The car made 587 wheel at 9100 rpm. It made 367lb/ft of torque. This was measured on GIACs AWD Mustang dyno. For comparison, I made 419 wheel and 309 lb/ft of torque on the same day on the same dyno. 
Dahlback himself said the car tips in at 3000 pounds. Apparently, all that 900kg stuff was an estimate, or maybe even wishful thinking.
The car is sick(engineering wise), no doubt about it. But, it is a race car, anyway you slice it. It's not a Golf, hell, it is barely even an Audi. It's a full blown race car. Sure, it uses some parts from both platforms, but make no mistake, this thing is an Audi IMSA car with a Golf body.  Did those old Audi IMSA cars have problems with trannies breaking all the time? Who knows...
Another thing for you guys to chew on, that think this car is so rediculously fast... 
587 wheel, 3000 pounds, gives you HP to weight of 5.11:1
419 wheel, 2200 pounds(my Mk2), gives you hp to weight of 5.25:1
Torque, though is even more interesting.
367lb/ft, 3000 pounds, each lb/ft is pushing 8.17 pounds of car.
309lb/ft, 2200 pounds, each lb/ft is only pushing 7.12 pounds of car.
At the same drag strip, on the same day, under the same conditions, the DBR Golf racing ran that 14.4 @ 119 mph. I ran a 12.6 @ 121 mph(on Toyo T1-Ss and FWD). I could have pulled out 101 excuses as to why I only ran a 12.6, but you heard none from me.
But forget the ETs. The traps are where it's at. And they add up perfectly. That was as fast as that car was gonna go on that day. It could have been way quicker, but it wasn't gonna trap better than 119.
Also, say what you want about gearing and being built for drag racing, but like someone else already pointed out, You never hear an F1, Cup car, or any other road race car making excuses when they run them down the strip. Hell, I remember reading a while back about Rod Millen running his Pikes Peak Hill Climb truck to 10 and 9 second passes, and he was on dirt tires. It always makes me chuckle when I hear about the Dahlback car not having any traction. 19x10s all the way around, with 315s... no traction my ass. The only thing spinning in that car is the drivers head. The bottom line is, whether it is measured or not, accelerating a car from a standstill to speed, as quckly as possible, is a part of almost every form of motorsport on the planet. And if your car can't do it without breaking, you best get back to the drawing board. 
Now, I don't know what this car might do in Europe, or why it even matters, but here in the good ol' USA, the car just couldn't put it together. In a field of real life street cars, this insane AWD race car, just didn't blow anyone away. Sorry it worked out like this. AT first, I was even bummed that this thing was competing, cause I figured it was so unfair to the rest of us(figured we would all get killed) but really, it wasn't such the Goliath that we thought it was. Still a cool car, though.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_How come no Dahlback on the board???

There were two magazine challenges last week in LA. One was European Cars Uber Golf, which I was competing in, as well as Dahlback, and the other was the Eurotuner GP, which is what those pictures and that board were from.
We both made it out to the Eurotuner GP, though, as the Uber Golf ended the day before.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (1.BillyT)*

did anyone bother to look at the TJM numbers posted on that board???, that car is running a Dahlback set-up. lets correct those numbers for whatever elavation they were at. 395 TQ through a quattro driveline, not too shabby. Plus I heard the temps were pretty high out that way.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (gruppe5)*

If i were to post my opinion on this i woud say that the car was built for one reason..... publicity
when building a tuner shop and getting new parts out there for a community, the hardest thing to do is get publicity about your products and parts, i feel that this car, although not proving the numbers and qtr mile times, was built for the fact that they simply COULD build it.
to me thats the reason that it has as much work in it, and as much tuning as could be seen.... thats the reason it was bought over to the states, and i feel that it will continue to be a publicity stunt for its single purpose of showing the public that there is a vw/audi tuning company that can build almost ANYTHING your willing to pay for.
true that DAhlback probably wont get work from educated enthusiasts like some of you guys that know his products aren't producing times... but if you get your car publicity from front covers of magazines, stating the kind of statistics that they are... i'm sure it would get the attention of almost any vw driver out there. and if i'm not being completely stupid, they are definitely acheiving their goal.
it all comes down to business... they are a tuning shop, getting their products publicity... and its working








Mike.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (gruppe5)*

They were at 800 feet. Besides, dynojet corrects for al that stuff.
Still cool that they got more torque than hp, almost like the car was on the bottle. They ended up losing that motor on the road course, though.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (1.BillyT)*

not before they laid down a low 12 sec QTR.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_They were at 800 feet. Besides, dynojet corrects for al that stuff.
Still cool that they got more torque than hp, almost like the car was on the bottle. They ended up losing that motor on the road course, though.

holy shet... the tjm monster a4 blew!?!?
damn... after talking with tim, that block was supose to be bullet proof.
i know that was a dahlback bottom end...


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_If i were to post my opinion on this i woud say that the car was built for one reason..... publicity
when building a tuner shop and getting new parts out there for a community, the hardest thing to do is get publicity about your products and parts, i feel that this car, although not proving the numbers and qtr mile times, was built for the fact that they simply COULD build it.
to me thats the reason that it has as much work in it, and as much tuning as could be seen.... thats the reason it was bought over to the states, and i feel that it will continue to be a publicity stunt for its single purpose of showing the public that there is a vw/audi tuning company that can build almost ANYTHING your willing to pay for.
true that DAhlback probably wont get work from educated enthusiasts like some of you guys that know his products aren't producing times... but if you get your car publicity from front covers of magazines, stating the kind of statistics that they are... i'm sure it would get the attention of almost any vw driver out there. and if i'm not being completely stupid, they are definitely acheiving their goal.
it all comes down to business... they are a tuning shop, getting their products publicity... and its working








Mike.

I think I have to agree with this statement. Moreover, I don't think dahlback is pushing that engine as hard as he can...perhaps just as hard as he feels he can push the drivetrain. I mean, if he only made 587 wheel and we figure 20% drivetrain loss (optimistic) he's making 704hp at the crank. 22-24% would be more realistic loss. But, 700hp @ 9100 rpm? That's a lot of rpm for that kind of power. I'd take a guess and say he's running somewhere around 25-30psi which is a far cry from the rumored 48 psi. However, I could see it making about 1000hp at 48 psi if it spun that kind of rpm.


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (vwmikelvw)*









Just found this a little funny.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...97733


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Cabby-Blitz)*

At least, if nothing else, all of this will make that guy take that car out and show us what it can really do... I'm sure he'll be steaming when he sees that
















And for the record, I had absolutely nothing to do with that pic. Not my work, not by a long way.


----------



## pvs (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (1.BillyT)*

Some movies of the thing:
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...t.wmv
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...1.wmv
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...2.wmv
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...3.wmv
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...4.wmv
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...3.wmv
http://www.be-4-you.com/Sitefi...h.mpg
http://www.be-4-you.com/Sitefi...1.WMV


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (pvs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pvs* »_Some movies of the thing:
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...t.wmv
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...1.wmv
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...2.wmv
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...3.wmv
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...4.wmv
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/...3.wmv
http://www.be-4-you.com/Sitefi...h.mpg
http://www.be-4-you.com/Sitefi...1.WMV

Cool videos. I think they need to fix the suspension and get a new driver.


----------



## LanEvo8 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_








Just found this a little funny.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...97733


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
Cool videos. I think they need to fix the suspension and get a new driver.

I just saw this car this weekend at Dubwars... the thing was ****in quick... no doubt about that, he was in the expert racing class and littlerally put a 1/4 track on everything out there in the first lap. He was only running 2 Bar of boost instead of his standard 4 BAR, and the turbo wasn't spooling it 7500 RPM. That car is ****in cool. But there was a lot wrong with it too. It could only run about 3 laps in the heat, before he overheated, and it broke a couple of times (once doing doughnuts). That thing was a beast I don't care what anyone says... untill you see it in person... You don't know what you're talking about


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
I just saw this car this weekend at Dubwars... the thing was ****in quick... no doubt about that, he was in the expert racing class and littlerally put a 1/4 track on everything out there in the first lap. He was only running 2 Bar of boost instead of his standard 4 BAR, and the turbo wasn't spooling it 7500 RPM. That car is ****in cool. But there was a lot wrong with it too. It could only run about 3 laps in the heat, before he overheated, and it broke a couple of times (once doing doughnuts). That thing was a beast I don't care what anyone says... untill you see it in person... You don't know what you're talking about

Be that as it may, if you look at the videos it is obvious the suspension is not very well sorted- it has more roll than an Improved Touring car, and the driver is not only quite rough with the car, but is frequently off-line. Sure the car is a beast..but so far it has failed to impress in this country- slow 1/4 mile (14.4!), disappointing hp (578 whp- nothing to sneeze at, but a far cry from 900hp).
Now you say it could only run 3 laps before stopping. So despite the fact that it put 1/4 lap on the next car, my Dad's mini-van could beat it in a race. It's been one long litany of excuses..broke the dyno, no traction, broke the transmission, didn't want to break the tranny so took it easy, only running 2 bar boost...etc..., etc...
It is a very cool project car, but it doesn't speak well for Dahlback that they can't actually make it run reliably. I also have absolutely no clue how they could make that thing weigh 3000lbs.
And what is up with the donuts? That is lame in the extreme.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (bobqzzi)*

Bottom line is that Jason from ND was speaking for Dahlback and said that at dubwars they were going to go all out on the drag strip because the car was being shipped back anyways. and guess what? They didnt even run, go figure.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
Be that as it may, if you look at the videos it is obvious the suspension is not very well sorted- it has more roll than an Improved Touring car, and the driver is not only quite rough with the car, but is frequently off-line.


Dahlback is a car builder\enthusiast, not a race car driver... he has fun in his car... bottom line, I met the guy and talked to him for a good amount of time. 

_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
Sure the car is a beast..but so far it has failed to impress in this country- slow 1/4 mile (14.4!), disappointing hp (578 whp- nothing to sneeze at, but a far cry from 900hp).

Yeah a 14.4 @ 119
That's a mid to low 11 second trap speed... And he didn't even launch the thing... 1/4 mile times are all about traction, the trap speed shows power

_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
Now you say it could only run 3 laps before stopping.


There were very few cars there that were highly modified that could run more than 3 laps without stoping, including my own ( I didn't run this year but last year within 3 laps, or 7 miles of running WOT my oil temps hit 310F)
Engines run a little hot when it's 105+

_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
So despite the fact that it put 1/4 lap on the next car, my Dad's mini-van could beat it in a race. It's been one long litany of excuses..broke the dyno, no traction, broke the transmission, didn't want to break the tranny so took it easy, only running 2 bar boost...etc..., etc...

There is video of him breaking the dyno, he was only running 2 BAR of boost, they did break the tranny, rear end, and clutch.

_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
It is a very cool project car, but it doesn't speak well for Dahlback that they can't actually make it run reliably. I also have absolutely no clue how they could make that thing weigh 3000lbs.

There is a lot of drive train in the thing, a lot of custom mounts for the engine\drive train\radiators\intercoolers\everything.
As for not running reliably... you have never been around cars with *A LOT* of horsepower have you?
High horsepower cars are not by any means reliable... Especially tottaly custom one off things... they like to break

_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
And what is up with the donuts? That is lame in the extreme.

EIP had their Turbo R32 doing doughnuts, HPA had their R32 doing doughnuts, hell I may even have seen a eurovan doing some doughnuts, pretty much everyone was having a lot of fun


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
EIP had their Turbo R32 doing doughnuts, HPA had their R32 doing doughnuts, hell I may even have seen a eurovan doing some doughnuts, pretty much everyone was having a lot of fun

ya but only one of em got hungry and ate a curb








No one is arguing the car isn't impressive but $500,000 impressive?? Far from it.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (BIOHAZRD35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIOHAZRD35* »_
ya but only one of em got hungry and ate a curb








No one is arguing the car isn't impressive but $500,000 impressive?? Far from it.

Not how I would spend 500,000 by any means... but when you're building a car like that, sure there is 500,000 dollars in stuff in it, doesn't mean he spent that kind of money... I would be willing to bet that a lot of the stuff was "sponsored" to say the least... And considering the fact that the body kit alone cost 11,000... it adds up quick


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (BIOHAZRD35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIOHAZRD35* »_
ya but only one of em got hungry and ate a curb










yeah... that was funny... still not as funny as seeing the EIP car on the side of the road with a CHP car behind it, I was expecting them to pop the hood, and take it away!...lol


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (BubonicCorrado)*

I honestly doubt any of that was sponsored by anyone other than his own shop. I've never seen mention of any but dahlback and his products in any write ups on the car. And ya money does add up quick but c'mon 500g's??!! Thats getting closer to range of f1 cars. And that kind of budget to perform like that car does?? meh. I bet you he'd struggle with the likes of the noble m12's, elise, tvr's etc.... All cars that can be had for around 50g's. Sure its all talk but hey, thats what dahlback seems to be good at


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (BIOHAZRD35)*


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (BubonicCorrado)*



BubonicCorrado said:


> Dahlback is a car builder\enthusiast, not a race car driver... he has fun in his car... bottom line, I met the guy and talked to him for a good amount of time.
> _Quote »_
> *okay, he can't drive, fair enough. Why does his mega-buck car have a poorly sorted suspension?*
> Yeah a 14.4 @ 119
> ...


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
*Bottom line- it's really a trailer queen that runs for short bursts*

_Modified by bobqzzi at 11:46 AM 6-15-2004_

ouch... sad but true.
If I had 500k to spend... I would have spent more money into having it more reliable. A very well sorted cooling system in the front probably and would have also made it my goal not to have so much horsepower capability... but rather make use of all the power. 
Also I would have spent like alot of money on the suspension... and even more in tuning and track time.
I mean how are they going to fine tune the car if they cant run on a track for more than a couple of laps.
Track time with the car and driver togethether makes all the difference. 
You cant learn a car if your never reaching a constant continuous level of performance.
F1 teams spend hundreds of hours with the same driver, in the same car, trying to tune the car for that track. How is Dahlback's monster golf supposed to be good at a track if theyre constantly changing boost levels, never getting traction, always heating up, and always braking.
Good idea, wrong execution in my opinion.




_Modified by danny_16v at 5:11 PM 6-15-2004_


----------



## DanielT (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_
EIP had their Turbo R32 doing doughnuts, HPA had their R32 doing doughnuts, hell I may even have seen a eurovan doing some doughnuts, pretty much everyone was having a lot of fun

There must exist video clips of these shows!?


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (DanielT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanielT* »_
There must exist video clips of these shows!?

for real


----------



## unhappy chappie (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (danny_16v)*

Guys im new here-and i do not own a veedub-but if i could have 1-it will be the dahlback.Just for the sound it makes.It can do a 20s quarter but the sound will stay with me forever.Still prefer the anger of the s1 though.Just my pennie's worth


----------



## BadassVW (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (LanEvo8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LanEvo8* »_I could think of 100 better things to spend half a million dollars on than 14 second Mk4's







. I'll stick to blackjack and hookers.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

Sorry BubonicCorrado, 119 is not a low 11, 119 is not anything. the 14.4 is a 14.4 and thats that, which sucks. Why are there so many dahlback nutswingers. 
And thanks guys I made that Dahlback picture







once again for reference


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
How bout, EVEN HARDER, ive driven a 600+ hp FWD car down the track, and my time was [email protected] on multiple passes. My turbo is Realllly big too, what was your point with that comment. Of course it's a high RPM car, which is ideal for drag racing. Your points are weak.

[email protected], huh??? 
I do [email protected] in my '02 Jetta 1.8t.........yes, 1.8t. I have 377whp at 22psi, Peloquin 80% diff, and use SSR Comp 16x7.5 with 225 45/16 tires. 
No slicks! 
How much did you spend on your VR6 Turbo???
I spent a total of $5600.


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
How bout, EVEN HARDER, ive driven a 600+ hp FWD car down the track, and my time was [email protected] on multiple passes. My turbo is Realllly big too, what was your point with that comment. Of course it's a high RPM car, which is ideal for drag racing. Your points are weak.

[email protected], huh??? 
And how much HP did your VR6 need to get those times???


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_[email protected], huh??? 
I do [email protected] in my '02 Jetta 1.8t.........yes, 1.8t. I have 377whp at 22psi, Peloquin 80% diff, and use SSR Comp 16x7.5 with 225 45/16 tires. 
No slicks! 
How much did you spend on your VR6 Turbo???
I spent a total of $5600.


124 trap with 377whp in a mk4? HHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHA


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

124 trap with 377whp in a mk4? HHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHA

BWHWHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Where's your slip buddy. You are not telling the truth!
You sure you don't have 577whp?
























_Modified by mj6234 at 4:09 PM 6-20-2004_


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_
BWHWHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Where's your slip buddy. You are not telling the truth!
You sure you don't have 577whp?























_Modified by mj6234 at 4:09 PM 6-20-2004_

Lugnuts Scirocco traps somewhere around 130-140 and makes like 520 wheel IIRC. 377 seems a bit low for that kind of speed in a 3000lb car.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (vwmikelvw)*

XDavid,why are you posting complete BULLSH*T? Do you think making up lies is going to impress peeps here?For one(please correct me if I am wrong),you have a 02M transmission which Peloquin does not offer a "80%kit" for,that is only available on older style 020 transmission














And if you are TRULY at [email protected] 12Xmph YOU would be WORLDS QUICKEST&FASTEST 1.8T Mk4,which you are not







right now worlds quickest is Pat(JunkTI),[email protected] 116,and 1.8T Steve is there fastest with a 128mph trap.....go back to yur highschool and tell all the kids your times.........I call total bullsh*t......


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_XDavid,why are you posting complete BULLSH*T? Do you think making up lies is going to impress peeps here?For one(please correct me if I am wrong),you have a 02M transmission which Peloquin does not offer a "80%kit" for,that is only available on older style 020 transmission














And if you are TRULY at [email protected] 12Xmph YOU would be WORLDS QUICKEST&FASTEST 1.8T Mk4,which you are not







right now worlds quickest is Pat(JunkTI),[email protected] 116,and 1.8T Steve is there fastest with a 128mph trap.....go back to yur highschool and tell all the kids your times.........I call total bullsh*t......

If it's a 5 speed, then it's an O2J....was he running a 6 speed? maybe I missed something.


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_
[email protected], huh??? 
And how much HP did your VR6 need to get those times???

holy shït!!!!!
you have the worlds quickest 1.8t mk4!!!!
congrats!!!!!!
lol and only 377whp...
damn bro, i made 441whp with my 1.8t and couldnt run better than a [email protected]


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_[email protected], huh??? 
I do [email protected] in my '02 Jetta 1.8t.........yes, 1.8t. I have 377whp at 22psi, Peloquin 80% diff, and use SSR Comp 16x7.5 with 225 45/16 tires. 
No slicks! 

Duluth GA, huh? What track did you run these times at? Mind if I check out your car since I'm local to you?


----------



## sinister4g63 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_
[email protected], huh??? 
I do [email protected] in my '02 Jetta 1.8t.........yes, 1.8t. I have 377whp at 22psi, Peloquin 80% diff, and use SSR Comp 16x7.5 with 225 45/16 tires. 
No slicks! 
How much did you spend on your VR6 Turbo???
I spent a total of $5600.

wow did you cut a .5 second 60 ft or something. I call total BS. I know of awd dsm's that cut 1.6's all day and still need at least low to mid 400's to the wheels to cut an 11.4. 
I BELIEVE NOTHING I HEAR AND HALF OF WHAT I SEE!!!


----------



## TurbinDub18 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (sinister4g63)*

i like how this guy just gets quiet when everyone calls his BS.








U got owned buddie there is no way u put down those times. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (sinister4g63)*

[compulsive liar]i belief him. My NA 16V rabbit went 12.2 on 195s and an open diff. Ask my friend with a D series in his Gen 1 CRX[/compulsive liar]
sorry buddy...no one here is going to believe you ran that fast. I'm not all that smart when it comes to track times but no way did you run that fast.
That's my 3000th post too. Appreciate those words


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (vdubspeed)*

You are correct,5 speed would be 02J,either way 02A,J,M whatever,is a completely different design than 020and does not have spring loaded CV flanges,thereby cannot "use" a 80% kit......that is what confirmed TOTAL BS for me........his claiming he had a "80% kit on a 02 Jetta"







sorry Xdavid,I am not as stupid as I look


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_You are correct,5 speed would be 02J,either way 02A,J,M whatever,is a completely different design than 020and does not have spring loaded CV flanges,thereby cannot "use" a 80% kit......that is what confirmed TOTAL BS for me........his claiming he had a "80% kit on a 02 Jetta"







sorry Xdavid,I am not as stupid as I look









This is true. I'm not particularly familiar with the differentials in cable shift boxes so I figured I'd play it safe.


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Holy Piston)*

what happened xdavid? You want to show us some footage or slips?


----------



## Nessal (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_
Duluth GA, huh? What track did you run these times at? Mind if I check out your car since I'm local to you? 

It's a downgrade track! DUH!


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Nessal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nessal* »_
It's a downgrade track! DUH!









Maybe it is an 1/8th and those are kmh.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (mj6234)*

wow no reply from xdaivd hmmmm very interesting 
also I own pge 5 sukaduck


_Modified by EvilVento2.oT at 10:29 AM 6-21-2004_


----------



## BatiGol (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (EvilVento2.oT)*

DUH


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_For all the people saying that this is a road racing car and whatever. Keep this in mind: Quoted from BillyT
"Two days after the Uber Golf, the brought the car back out to Willow to run the Eurotuner GP. Unfotunatley for Hans, there was a real race car there, the Stasis Engineering N/A 2.8 V6 A4. From what we could tell, knowing that the Stasis car was running 1:28s, the Dahlback car was at least 4 seconds slower on the only two hot laps he made that day... "

OK, this BS has got to stop. Hans was clocked at a 1:11 lap time, which was a full 17 seconds faster than the winning Stasis Engineering Touring Car time of 1:28.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (danny_16v)*

F1 budgets run well into the millions of dollars, there is no comparison with Dahlback's car , $500,000 is a drop in the hat to an F1 team. Last time I check the climate in Sweden is alot cooler than California in Mid summer, so overheating and lower boost levels shouldn't surprise anyone. 17 seconds is alot of time, thats 17 seconds ususally "off line" and being "quite rough" ( i.e. sliding) on the car. The car has laided down around 800 hp on a dyno, then the dyno broke, like it or not it happened, and it was on video. Yeah, it had four wide tires on it, and has absolutly no trouble breaking traction with those FOUR wide tires throughout the length of a 1/4 mile drag strip, again, like it or not it has happened. Just because some people haven't seen something with their own eyes does not mean it cannot be, if I won the heavyweight championship of the world in Japan, does that mean I have to come to America and do it again, I don't think so. The car has trouble drag racing, so what, it dominates the road course, whether its a .9 margin or 17sec margin, winning is winning. Something tells me that if I clock a time 17 seconds faster than anyone else while driving like a maniac I probably don't have an issue with suspension. There is also video of the car runnig alot more than three laps so that trailer queen comment don't hold up. Oh yeah, lets start adding things up for weight, 5 cylinder cast iron block, 20V head, Quattro transmission, Macpherson struts and uprights x4, four wide-ass wheels and tires, two intercoolers, one big turbo on one heavy manifold, oil lines running the entire lenght of the car with a mack truck filter, lets no forget the oil also, fuel tank, big radiator assemblu at the rear of the car, large coolant lines with coolant, fuel which is three times the weight of water, four axles, sway bars, partial tube frame, shall I keep going??? I can certainly see 3000 pounds.










_Modified by gruppe5 at 1:06 PM 6-21-2004_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (gruppe5)*

All that is fine,but it STILL doesn't change the fact that it ran [email protected] in a "magazine competition".........when the green light drops the BS stops.............if you knew you were competing in a publicized competition,you better put up or shut up.........compared to Billy-T's little A2,the Dahlback car is def. not THE "UberGolf"........hypothetical situation here; say Billy T or others on here with much less $$ spent rolled up next to Dahlbacks car at a stoplight and had a little "American style"racing,and one of us smoked him,woulod he jump out of the car and say,"you may have beat me ,but I spent $500,000 on this car,and it is a engineering "tour-de-force" .............that would still not change the fact that it is slower than a lot of smaller budget stateside cars.........arew you also saying that if I went to Switzerland,I would be running 11's? I'm buying a ticket!


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Holy Piston)*

I'm saying that Sweden doesn's see 115 degree days, I'm saying that he and the car had a lap time that was 17, READ, 17 seconds faster than anyone else, the day of the ubergolf wan't the day for Dahlback, oh well, Dubwars was, not knocking Billy T. at all, but he would not have had a chance that day, again, oh well. I'm saying what some people fail to acknowledge, here a scenario for you, Billy T's. results from that same competition are not legit anywhere out side of California. You and I both know that is total Bulls**t, but that is how we treat someone else, seems to me like some have double standards. I'm sorry that the two recent times the car has come here it did not Dyno or drag well, it did however dyno 800+ and that is a fact you cannot change no matter how much you try. The last time the car was here it ran 12 seconds in the quarter, so are we now saying that the car has less power, no, the car had problems, just like Billy T. had problems. I've seen top fuel dragsters run 7 second quarter miles, they normally run 4-5, does that now mean that it doesn't make the advertised power, i tususally means the team had a problem whether it was traction (but that can't be the reason, those things have tires 50 inches tall and 30+ inches wide) or driver error, I don't know about you but Hans has never called me up and said that his car was dead nuts reliable. I do not think its fair to judge ANY car on only two apperances which were not wintnessed by alot of critics. I cannot change anything that has taken place, poor e.t.'s, low dynos, but no one can change any of the other facts about the car, you can choose to ignore them, hence ignorance, or distort them however you want but you cannot change them.


----------



## planetwolfsburg (Mar 31, 2004)

*(xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_
[email protected], huh??? 
I do [email protected] in my '02 Jetta 1.8t.........yes, 1.8t. I have 377whp at 22psi, Peloquin 80% diff, and use SSR Comp 16x7.5 with 225 45/16 tires. 
No slicks! 
How much did you spend on your VR6 Turbo???
I spent a total of $5600.


your from duluth? i'm in norcross. i wanna see the car whenever you have some time... later


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (xdavid) (planetwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *planetwolfsburg* »_

your from duluth? i'm in norcross. i wanna see the car whenever you have some time... later

LOL you aint going to see sht.... atleast not the worlds quickest mk4....
xdavid is a joke.


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (xdavid) (1.8t_Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t_Steve* »_
LOL you aint going to see sht.... atleast not the worlds quickest mk4....
xdavid is a joke.

No, I don't have the world's quickest mk4, and my times were at the ds in Commerce, GA.
The only **** he will see will be spilling from your mom's a$$ after she gets jackhammered by my 80lb pit pull!!!
Hold on people, I will shut the doubtful mouths soon........


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (xdavid) (xdavid)*

No one will doubt you if you offer proof. And coming in here spouting out with no proof will bring doubt. You had to know that. So when can I check out your car? Just want to meet up and maybe film some highway pulls.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (xdavid) (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_
No, I don't have the world's quickest mk4, and my times were at the ds in Commerce, GA.
The only **** he will see will be spilling from your mom's a$$ after she gets jackhammered by my 80lb pit pull!!!
Hold on people, I will shut the doubtful mouths soon........

Thats just lame 3rd grader BS....and FWIW my FEMALE pit bull is 60 lbs and shes got over 1 yr to grow. Her father was 105 and ive seen larger. Not to mention shes the smaller amercian pit bull terrier not the larger stockier american staffordsire terrier breed. 
Your car ran 11.4















post the slips 


_Modified by RABIDRABBIT1983 at 2:55 AM 6-22-2004_


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (xdavid) (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

and this pertains to the dahlback car how? (for the record Xdavid is most likely in to animal porn and please post yer slip and lets let the numbers talk ....


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (xdavid) (EvilVento2.oT)*

lol call me Mr. Tangent. My post was way off topic. I just had to chime in to defend steve. Steve is a very helpfull nice guy that has benefited the 1.8T community. I fealt i need to tell Mr. 11 seconds that his 80lb pit bull was NOT anything to brag about, and his comments where not necessary.


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (xdavid) (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_
Thats just lame 3rd grader BS....and FWIW my FEMALE pit bull is 60 lbs and shes got over 1 yr to grow. Her father was 105 and ive seen larger. Not to mention shes the smaller amercian pit bull terrier not the larger stockier american staffordsire terrier breed. 
Your car ran 11.4















post the slips 

_Modified by RABIDRABBIT1983 at 2:55 AM 6-22-2004_

Actually, my pit is also an APBT, and he's killed several rottweilers and 1 police dog (ripped his whole snout OFF, and that incident cost me over $20,000) And that's the truth!!!
Anyway, about my 1.8t Jetta................I lied!!!! HA fockin HA
I actually installed a high power portable vacuum cleaner, connected it to the intake, and now at full throttle I'm getting 24HG of vacuum!!!
My hp at the wheels is 73hp, and I do the 1/4 mile in [email protected]
You happy now????


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (xdavid) (xdavid)*

Oh yeah, and I actually am in the 3rd grade. 
I know so much about VW's because I was given birth to by a Passat back in 1996. My father was a '83 GTI with big balls!!!


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (xdavid) (xdavid)*

Xdavid,do us a favor and "beat it"from the FI forums,youshould go to the Mk4 forums and spread your BS,there are peeps that may ACTUALLY believe something you say(type) I thought I was a drama queen,dam dude atleast I argue about sh*t that is truthful.........


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_
[email protected], huh??? 
I do [email protected] in my '02 Jetta 1.8t.

lol
PWN3D


----------



## NYC GTI (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (RuffDice)*





































Not only do you make yourself out to be a jackoff and a lier.








But you insult everyone here by thinking we will believe your BS 1/4 mile times!!








Now lets see you deface some slipps with Photoshop and post um up here next.






















You shouldve just said you were joking







But you had to bring up some fello texers mom







......and what your pit would do ...















how bout i shoot your pit in the eyes and then slam your BS talking ass on the pavement. ( i hate peeps disrespecting other peeps moms)
Sling that [email protected]#%n BS to your jerky buddies. 
Dont get mad when you get caught fibbing. Take your medicine now like a man.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (xdavid) (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_
Actually, my pit is also an APBT, and he's killed several rottweilers and 1 police dog (ripped his whole snout OFF, and that incident cost me over $20,000) And that's the truth!!!You happy now????


why on gods green earth did you brag about a killer dog ? that is weak man , for the record if dog atacted a police dog(considered a police officer in all aspects btw) i doubt it is still alive cause the cop probley shot it and then though about doing the same to you.... 

man this monkey crap has to end !!!
also the whole rsi nonsense this is how i feel, 1) the car is not a "drag car" 2) hans is not a drag driver or profesional (duh) 3 we all have bad days behind the wheel 
IMO this car is a statment of what could be done and what did get done(built) shure there are faster cars this is just the far spectrum of customosing
also i was talking to a freind aboput this and drag racing he said at some point the more power (hp/tqe) you have the slower you go 
so look if the car made 1200 or 800 or 528 it maters little to me the car is very cool none the less


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (xdavid)*

ahhahaha xdavid....








dood your so awesome....
and if you did run [email protected], you would infact have the quickest mk4...
i was trying to be nice about things... 
but i guess your up set a cop shot your dog, and you want to spout off about your dead dog...
i mean like stated above, if your dog attacked a police officer it would have been shot on the spot...
here in the hampton roads area a Pit bull was shot and killed for being out of its owners control, roaming around with out a leash...
the damn dog was shot on the spot infront of the owner...
so i could only imagine how many holes your dog had in its head for attacking another police officer (a police dog is considered to be a police officer).
so xdavid, enough childs play.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_You are correct,5 speed would be 02J,either way 02A,J,M whatever,is a completely different design than 020and does not have spring loaded CV flanges,thereby cannot "use" a 80% kit......that is what confirmed TOTAL BS for me........his claiming he had a "80% kit on a 02 Jetta"







sorry Xdavid,I am not as stupid as I look









You might want to check the mirror again... All 02As and 02Js have spring loaded flanges.

not saying the guy is saying a word of truth or that the 80% kit would work in his tranmission, but it certainly could work because the flanges are spring loaded. In fact the only thing he has going for him is he is in GA and could possibly be testing one for peloquin for the 02J.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (chris86vw)*








Have you ever worked on a VW tranny before?There are no "springs"in ANY 02A,M,J whatever..............there are "spring clips" that retain the CV flanges............on the 020 there are actual "springs" that you have to compress before you install a circlip for CV flange retention..........with a wider brass spacer it puts more compression on these springs and gives it less slip on the diff itself,hence the "80%" kit,HOW would that function in a 02A style tranny?.........I should know I rebuild/repair VW transmissions,as well as install LSD







............I guess I schooled you AGAIN!


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (Holy Piston)*

hmmm... I have seen the springs Chris is talking about. They were on the first O2J tranny that I put a diff into... had to ditch them when the diff was installed. Not sure about the O2A, though...


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (xdavid) (xdavid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xdavid* »_Actually, my pit is also an APBT, and he's killed several rottweilers and 1 police dog (ripped his whole snout OFF, and that incident cost me over $20,000) And that's the truth!!!

Are you serious? You are proud of that? What a waste, anyone who feels the need to fight dogs and or cannot control/restraint their dogs around other dogs and people should be ashamed.
I am a proud owner of three American Bulldogs... most of my friends have APBT's and Stafforshire's as well as a few Rottwielers. It just absolutly pisses me off to no end when I see people cross to the other side of the street, pull their dog away or pick up their kid when they see us walking them.
Why do they do that?
They do that because of people like you that have no control .... or the control that you do have is used in the worst way, bread to fight. That alone ended up giving some of the best and most loyal dogs in the world a terrible terrible name. It kills me when I to go to the SPCA and see these dogs not able to get a second chance because people are scared to death of them, they end up getting put down.
Dogs are not responsable for their actions, their owners are. From start to finish you are their greatest influence.
Sorry to get off topic here, but what he posted is just wrong.








Bill


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (xdavid) (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Sorry to get off topic here, but what he posted is just wrong.








Bill

I fell ya Bill. I am one of those people that goes to the other side of the street, or even turns around when I see one of those dogs and thier owners walking towards me and my dogs... Just not even worth the risk. Sorry it is that way, but like you said, guys like that make it hard to feel any different about it.
Along that note, there is a little 12 year old girl that walks a pit around my neighborhood. As far as I am concerend, she might as well be holding a shot gun, with no trigger, that goes off when it feels like it...


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: (xdavid) (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Dogs are not responsable for their actions, their owners are. From start to finish you are their greatest influence.
Bill

True, very true


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: dahlbach car makes 528 whp at ubergolf?! (chris86vw)*

locky locky


----------

